# North Southern train blows crankcase



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Officials with Norfolk Southern announced that a train traveling through Northfork broke down on Tuesday afternoon.

The train was headed through the McDowell County community on June 10 when there was a problem with the crankcase. Robin Chapman with Norfolk Southern said that the locomotive spewed oil as a result. Chapman said that despite the smoke, there was no fire involved. The accident did not cause delays for any other trains.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

What you call in racing, your basic blown engine.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

It threw a rod! Hard to do with a diesel, but it happens. Makes a big hole in the crank-case and oil goes everywhere. :smokin:


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah blown engine. Looks scarey but not that bad. It stinks is the worst of it.


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

rkenney said:


> It threw a rod! Hard to do with a diesel, but it happens. Makes a big hole in the crank-case and oil goes everywhere. :smokin:


a bad day for that locomotive engineer and RR company...


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

rkenney said:


> It threw a rod! Hard to do with a diesel, but it happens. Makes a big hole in the crank-case and oil goes everywhere. :smokin:


Not really that hard if the turbo sprung a leak, allowing some oil into the intake. That'd most likely cause a runaway, and it'd easily over-rev, causing the rod or crank failure. Or, it could just be a failure of some critical part. Parts do break now and then, as we all know.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> Not really that hard if the turbo sprung a leak, allowing some oil into the intake. That'd most likely cause a runaway, and it'd easily over-rev, causing the rod or crank failure. Or, it could just be a failure of some critical part. Parts do break now and then, as we all know.


It's all relative. Hard compared to a gas motor which revs faster and is built lighter. Remember those locomotive engines don't rev up and down, they just drive a generator at a fairly constant speed.

Built engines for 30 years, nothin' stinks as bad as a blown diesel!


----------

